# Which Requiem Is Greater? Merzbow's or Mozart's?



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I can't decide. Can you? Please vote (public poll). Thank you.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

No votes for Merzbow so far, so I voted for Merzbow ...


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

It is clearly the interpreter, Böhm conducting Mozart with Gardiner conducting Merzbow and would be a whole different matter.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

*A warning to headphone users turn the volume down slightly before playing the Merzbow video. *

I think I may now be death I wonder if my writing will improve? Cheers *HC*! :scold:


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

HarpsichordConcerto, if I promise never to listen to Merzbow again, will you cease your crusade?


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Funny, when HarpsichordConcerto started to mention Merzbow on this forum (about a year ago, or more), I associated this with Merzbau, which where these pieces of sculpture/collage art by early to mid 20th century visual artist Kurt Schwitters. Dunno if they are related in some way, but anyway.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I picked the obvious choice in the poll. HarpsichordConcerto, you have gone totally nuts.


----------

